# Chi-Terrier Mix?? Long hair or Short Hair??



## red30 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello everyone,

When I adopted Angel I was told she was a Chi-Terrier mix but they didn't know what Terrier breed, is there a way that I can tell what she maybe mixed with? Not sure if any experienced Chi owners can tell just by looking at her but I thought I would ask. Also, how would I know if she is long-haired or short-haired? Here a couple close-up pictures of her:


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

It's hard to say. I think I can see some jack russell in there, but she's not quite like the chihuahua jack russells I've seen before so I'm not too sure. You could get a DNA test done to find out, but either way she's cute.  And also definitely short haired.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

she looks like a big purebred chihuahua. Many poorly bred chihuahuas reach 10 pounds or more. How much does she weigh? How tall is she at the shoulder.?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Obviously short haired.


----------



## red30 (Feb 20, 2017)

coco_little_bear said:


> It's hard to say. I think I can see some jack russell in there, but she's not quite like the chihuahua jack russells I've seen before so I'm not too sure. You could get a DNA test done to find out, but either way she's cute.  And also definitely short haired.





susan davis said:


> she looks like a big purebred chihuahua. Many poorly bred chihuahuas reach 10 pounds or more. How much does she weigh? How tall is she at the shoulder.?





susan davis said:


> Obviously short haired.


Thank you ladies. When I got her she was 9lbs 10oz she was thinner but has definitely put on weight since I've had her. She goes to the vet Monday for a wellness visit so I will find out then her actual weight and measurements. As for her mix it's not really that important I just wondered if anyone could tell.

With her hair, yes it's obviously short now, lol but I just wondered if it was short because it was kept that way by those who had her previously. It is growing now, you can see it a little sticking out around the perimeter of her head and it is getting longer on her back, her chest area and one her tail. Again I was just wondering, I guess I can ask the vet Monday to see if they can tell.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

red30 said:


> With her hair, yes it's obviously short now, lol but I just wondered if it was short because it was kept that way by those who had her previously. It is growing now, you can see it a little sticking out around the perimeter of her head and it is getting longer on her back, her chest area and one her tail. Again I was just wondering, I guess I can ask the vet Monday to see if they can tell.


Ah, that information wasn't in your first post. lol In that case I guess only time will tell. I still think she looks naturally short haired, but some short haired chihuahuas are a bit furrier than others so it's possible that the previous owners trimmed her hair a little.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

The only mix I can think of is manchester terrier. She certainly shouldn't gain anymore weight! Make sure the vet/technician trim her nails on Monday. She looks adorable!


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Manchester terriers are super rare, with the largest population in California. I would be super surprised if that was in the mix. Her chest and head look more like a rat terrier to me, but she could be purebred and big, as was mentioned! I think she is short-haired. I have seen dog grow a surprising amount of hair once they are on a better diet and in a good home.


----------



## red30 (Feb 20, 2017)

coco_little_bear said:


> Ah, that information wasn't in your first post. lol In that case I guess only time will tell. I still think she looks naturally short haired, but some short haired chihuahuas are a bit furrier than others so it's possible that the previous owners trimmed her hair a little.


Yeah I forgot to mention that, I realized that when I responded and thought I should share that bit of information, lol!!


----------



## red30 (Feb 20, 2017)

susan davis said:


> The only mix I can think of is manchester terrier. She certainly shouldn't gain anymore weight! Make sure the vet/technician trim her nails on Monday. She looks adorable!


It is interesting that you mention her weight because it is hard to get her to eat regularly even with her being feed on a schedule. She will eat both meals fully maybe 3 days out of the week, the other days it's a battle. So based on the amount she eats it's hard to believe she is as chunky as she. I know there are other factors but it's still hard to believe.

Also, with her nails, that is another battle, she HATES when I try to clip them, she tries to bit me whenever I do, so yeah the Vet will definitely be cutting them.


----------



## red30 (Feb 20, 2017)

MelodyoftheForest said:


> Manchester terriers are super rare, with the largest population in California. I would be super surprised if that was in the mix. Her chest and head look more like a rat terrier to me, but she could be purebred and big, as was mentioned! I think she is short-haired. I have seen dog grow a surprising amount of hair once they are on a better diet and in a good home.


Thank you Melody, maybe the Vet can give me some incite into what she could be mixed with if anything.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If the vet has a groomer, they might be willing to cut her nails every month or so. As for eating, how much does she eat? 1/8,1/4,1/2 a cup? Mine get 1/8th of a cup for am, and then some treats during the day and before bedtime. Most of the time the 'treats' are unsweetened cheerios! Low in calories, but the dogs don't know that.!


----------



## KatsChiChi's (Mar 4, 2017)

She looks like a Boston Terrier body and Chi head ... super cute! I had Bostons years ago and they have very muscular physiques, & wide chests like yours. Even the coloring and coat is right on target with your pooch as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red30 (Feb 20, 2017)

susan davis said:


> If the vet has a groomer, they might be willing to cut her nails every month or so. As for eating, how much does she eat? 1/8,1/4,1/2 a cup? Mine get 1/8th of a cup for am, and then some treats during the day and before bedtime. Most of the time the 'treats' are unsweetened cheerios! Low in calories, but the dogs don't know that.!


She was getting 1/4 cup in the morning and 1/4 cup at night with a treat in the afternoon. She would act like she was still hungry after eating the 1/4 cup, so I upped it to 1/2 a cup and she would leave some of the food mostly the dog food, so now it is 1/3 cup, but her eating is still off regardless. After her visit to the vet yesterday, she said to see if she will eat the dog food buy it so I am going to do that.


----------



## red30 (Feb 20, 2017)

KatsChiChi's said:


> She looks like a Boston Terrier body and Chi head ... super cute! I had Bostons years ago and they have very muscular physiques, & wide chests like yours. Even the coloring and coat is right on target with your pooch as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you KatsChiChi's, her coloring and coat are what I love about her, it's so beautiful, soft and shinny!!


----------



## KatsChiChi's (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes, she's very unique indeed! I want to say our Bostons weighed around 15lbs, but the breed could weigh anywhere between 10 to 25lbs. Boston Terriers are very stout and strong dogs. With tiny little paws like your baby has. Did you find out how much she weighs yesterday? I might have missed the update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KatsChiChi's (Mar 4, 2017)

Here's a link I found to BoChi's (apparently they've got a name for it, or several so it seems - must be a desirable mix). I saw several pups that look very similar to yours. 

http://www.101dogbreeds.com/boston-huahua.asp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

KatsChiChi's said:


> She looks like a Boston Terrier body and Chi head ... super cute! I had Bostons years ago and they have very muscular physiques, & wide chests like yours. Even the coloring and coat is right on target with your pooch as well.


Boston terrier did cross my mind too! Although the boston chihuahuas I've seen before all had a flatter noses. I can definitely see it in the chest and paws. I love Boston Terriers, I use to babysit one often for a friend. He farted like crazy, but he was adorable otherwise. lol


----------

